# When to worm and other pre-move checklist items



## Alibo (Dec 3, 2019)

I have been scouring the internet for a couple hours trying to find out how many days pre- move should I worm the goats (and horses?). I know I have seen that information on byh before but can't find it now! 

We are moving from 5 acres to twenty acres approximately an hour up the road and I do not want to bring worms with me. 

Also, on my pre- move checklist is to check and repair any fences, remove any barb wire, ensure water is connected,  make sure the new feed room is impenetrable, and to pack all meds/first aid to bring with them. What other pre/post move items should I add to my agenda? Almost all these animals have been born here or only moved once in their lives. All does are due in February but in excellent health and weight. 

Another concern is do the  lgds need to be moved first so I can walk them around and they are familiar with the surroundings a few days before I move stock, or come on the same trip over with stock?

Since I do not have my own trailer, all the stock will have to be moved first and it will likely be a couple days before my family can be sleeping there. I am terrified of this but it may be unavoidable, any tips to make sure there are no over night surprises?

All advice is welcome, I am driving myself a bit crazy trying to cover all my bases with this stock move and I am sure there are things I am missing


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 3, 2019)

I don't think I'd take my LGD's over to a new place without their stock.  They might go looking for them!  I think they'd be ok to move together and when you get them there you can walk the fences with them.  It would be nice if you had a smaller pen/paddock to put them all in for a couple days while they settle in.

Just an idea...hopefully others will have some more ideas.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 3, 2019)

Worm all, wait 10 days, worm again. If the animals are going to get there before y'all move, would you be able to stay in the house overnight so you could check on the animals?


----------



## Alibo (Dec 4, 2019)

Worming should be done the day they move or the day before? 

The plan is to temporarily cross fence a small section so that they do not gorge on the grass, trees, ect that we do not have here. They are dry lotted currently in order to let the grass grow on the 5 acres before we leave. 

Unfortunately my husband is working too many hours to be able to help me move the heavy stuff like beds, so the three kids and I will still be at the old house for a couple days after animals are moved. My friend with the trailer is only available for the two days this weekend so animals will be here Saturday- Sunday and we plan on sleeping in the new place by Monday- Tuesday.

I am actually more concerned about the lgds while more than the stock while we are not there. The fences at new place are solid however our lgds go over cross fences at our current place but stay within our overall boundaries.  I am worried with only a couple boundary walks at the new place it may not be enough to keep them in. Neighbors and cars are not so much an issue but my concern would be if they get lost. All are tagged and vaccinated. 

I hope i am just over thinking and everything will be okay


----------



## Baymule (Dec 4, 2019)

When are you moving? Worm in advance, then worm again a few days before moving. 

I understand your worry about the LGDs. Couldn't you take a mattress or two and "camp out" in the house with the kids?


----------



## Alibo (Dec 6, 2019)

Thank you all for your help!

Moving animals Sunday and Monday and hope to be sleeping there by Monday or Tuesday.

Worming the herd tomorrow and then again in 10 days. Two lgds going with the goat herd and two going over with the flock. Crossing our fingers that the coyote problem there is not as bad as here!

Anything I am missing?


----------



## Alibo (Dec 6, 2019)

I just reread your message Bay and I see I should have wormed seven to eight days ago.  Should I still worm them the day before they are moved?


----------



## Baymule (Dec 6, 2019)

Yes, definitely worm them before moving. Wait 10 days and worm them again.


----------



## Alibo (Dec 9, 2019)

We moved the goats and horses today ( donkey refused to load of course), brought two of my 4 Pyrenees to the house to be with the goat flock. bff and I stayed for a couple hours to watch everyone settle in and finish the bird yard before we bring over the flock.  

Everyone is staying close and exploring cautiously. Our patrolling Pyr Freyja ( our first and closest to our heart) goes down the path to the creek and about fifteen minutes later we see her tail end scoot under the gate and run to the house. My husband starts screaming emergency. Freyja is bleeding profusely and can barely stand. Bleeding from her right eye. We are assuming she cut it on something, locate a new emergency vet in a new town ( should have put that on my pre- move list!) And my friend and I  rush off to the hospital while my husband stays with my traumatized children that found her at the door. 








The vet was amazing and let us both watch everything while she sedated her and medically controlled the bleeding from the major blood vessel that had been hit ( she could have bled to death).  When we got the x-rays back there was an expandable broad head arrow head that went through her eye, skipped along her skull and they think landed in her ear canal. She will lose her eye, most likely lose her hearing in her right ear as well. Vet assumes that she will deal with chronic ear infections as well for her whole life.  We have a large amount of money put away for the large vet bills that come with large animals but this bill is prohibitive for us. We have tragically surrendered her over to the atl Great Pyrenees rescue instead of euthanizing. 

Thankfully she has this option of not being euthanized and the rescue will hopefully be able to cover her vet bills and re-home her to a home that can provide her with the quality of life she deserves as an amazing young Pyrenees in a pet home instead of working. 

My three small children are traumatized and I am shaken with the thought that I cannot protect my Protectors with the ability to do their job without being harmed.  

The cops have come out and taken a statement and are waiting to get the arrow head out of the dog once she is stable enough for surgery. Cops and vet both said the shot could not have been made from more than 50 yards at the maximum and they were a good enough shot to hit her where they aimed. The very nice officer said ( as a hunter) they would only have hit her accidentally if they were hunting polar bears. I am bringing my Catahoula out tomorrow to try and hunt down the blood trail of where she got shot and find the rest of the arrow. 

Our new property borders a large creek for the entire side she left and returned. She was not wet, did not leave the property. I could absolutely understand if she had entered someone else's property and they shot her, as would many farmers. But this is a calculated shot with an arrow and there was no way she could have left the property without being soaked.

First night in the new house, YAY!  Poor Freyja only got to enjoy her new home for less than two hours! Now she has to wake up with a scary situation and enter into a new family that she does not know and love like us. I am devastated  that this has happened to her and I cannot be there.



Where do I go from here? Is this a freak accident or malicious intent. I just turned out 14 goats and 2 horses and now I am scared to turn their guardians back out with them.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 9, 2019)

This is horrible. First thing I would do is go to every single neighbor, introduce myself and tell them what happened. Ask if this has ever happened to anyone else. Let people know that the law is investigating this and how devastated your family is. 

Somebody knows something. Find out if there is land adjoining yours that is leased out for hunting and to whom. 

I would ask the local TV stations to do a story on this. Newspaper too, if there is one. 

Let your neighbors know that your dogs patrol against predators and sometimes may get out. Pass out your phone numbers and ask people to please call you if they see your dogs out. Invite them over to see your dogs, your goats and make it plain that you want to be a good neighbor. 

My heart grieves for you, your children and your dog.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 9, 2019)

Animal cruelty is now a federal offense. 

I am angry that someone would do this. Does this mean that someone was trespassing on your land, or an over the fence shot?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 9, 2019)

How horrific  for you and your family, I am so sorry your new adventure started  out this way. I would do as @Baymule suggested and make your story known, find the culprit  and let the law deal with it.


----------



## Alibo (Dec 13, 2019)

A very Quick update

Everyone spoken too agrees that she probably pissed of some hunter at the back of our property where it meets about 100 acres. Police have neighboring property owners names in order to ask about any hunting leases but some are owned by large companies and we are not expecting much.

Here is good news though! Thank goodness for dedicated people who can save lives! 








This is what was pulled out of her head and gotten over to the very nice Deputy that has been helping us through all this


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 14, 2019)

Sorry that I can't  hit the lake button, I am so angered by this person who shot this chunk of metal into your dog...I will be praying the person gets caught quickly and gets every charge, fine and jail time the law allows.
Truly  sorry your family has had to have this experience.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2019)

I couldn’t like that either. A thousand curses on whoever did that to your dog. There has to be a caretaker of the hunting lease or property owner or someone over it. I would find that person and let them know what happened. Politely of course, but with admonition that it not happen again.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 20, 2020)

Alibo said:


> I have been scouring the internet for a couple hours trying to find out how many days pre- move should I worm the goats (and horses?). I know I have seen that information on byh before but can't find it now!
> 
> We are moving from 5 acres to twenty acres approximately an hour up the road and I do not want to bring worms with me.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, Every animal should be dewormed... chickens, goats, cows, It promotes good health for all the animals in the farm... Its the best decision that you will do.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Alibo said:


> We moved the goats and horses today ( donkey refused to load of course), brought two of my 4 Pyrenees to the house to be with the goat flock. bff and I stayed for a couple hours to watch everyone settle in and finish the bird yard before we bring over the flock.
> 
> Everyone is staying close and exploring cautiously. Our patrolling Pyr Freyja ( our first and closest to our heart) goes down the path to the creek and about fifteen minutes later we see her tail end scoot under the gate and run to the house. My husband starts screaming emergency. Freyja is bleeding profusely and can barely stand. Bleeding from her right eye. We are assuming she cut it on something, locate a new emergency vet in a new town ( should have put that on my pre- move list!) And my friend and I  rush off to the hospital while my husband stays with my traumatized children that found her at the door.
> 
> ...


I am sooo sorry for this to have happened to you.  Your family must be so sad and just turned upside down, with a move and now this loss of a beloved dog.  I’m sorry this happened to you all,and I really hope the authorities are able to find out who’s arrow hit her!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I couldn’t like that either. A thousand curses on whoever did that to your dog. There has to be a caretaker of the hunting lease or property owner or someone over it. I would find that person and let them know what happened. Politely of course, but with admonition that it not happen again.


I would want more than an admonition....


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 24, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Animal cruelty is now a federal offense.
> 
> I am angry that someone would do this. Does this mean that someone was trespassing on your land, or an over the fence shot?


Growing pigs should be treated at 8 wks then every 2 months until maturity. Sows and gilts should be treated 7-14 days before farrowing. Gilts should also be treated 7-14 days before going to the boar.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 13, 2020)

Alibo said:


> I have been scouring the internet for a couple hours trying to find out how many days pre- move should I worm the goats (and horses?). I know I have seen that information on byh before but can't find it now!
> 
> We are moving from 5 acres to twenty acres approximately an hour up the road and I do not want to bring worms with me.
> 
> ...


That is such a difficult question to answer. That depends on the goat I guess... I just had my goats dewormed just once, and they seem to be just fine.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Feb 14, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Worm all, wait 10 days, worm again. If the animals are going to get there before y'all move, would you be able to stay in the house overnight so you could check on the animals?


Thats the best move i guess. you can always check on the animal once in a while.. good luck...


----------

